# Grundwasserteich ohne Folie



## Sommersprosse (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Wir haben auf unserem Grundstück einige m3 Sand bewegt und haben nun durch die Absenkung des Geländes und Aushub der Teichgrube einen Grundwasserteich mit einer Wasserfläche von ca. 400 m2. Der Boden besteht aus Sand mit ein wenig Lehmanteil. Die Wassertiefe ist an der tiefsten Stelle ca. 1,80 m. Drumherum haben wir einen ca. 3 m breiten Streifen, 10 - 20 cm über dem Wasserspiegel. Den wollen wir entsprechend bepflanzen, genauso wie die Böschung.

Aber nun erstmal das Wichtigste: wir möchten nun für die Wasserqualität die erforderliche Bepflanzung vornehmen. Wir möchten auf Filtertechnik verzichten und die Filterung durch entsprechende Pflanzen vornehmen. Ist das überhaupt möglich? Welche (Unterwasser- / Sumpf-) Planzen sind dafür geeignet und welche wuchern nicht so stark? Wir möchten nicht später jedes Jahr alles in Zaum halten müssen. Sollte man jetzt gleich schon pflanzen oder noch warten? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Grundwasserteichen? Ich lese immer nur von Folienteichen und das kann man (glaub ich) nicht so vergleichen, oder?

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Hilfe!!! 

Petra


----------



## sternhausen (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grundwasserteich ohne Folie*

Hallo Petra 
Zuerst mal würde ich mich vergewissern das der Grundwasserspiegl das ganze Jahr über halbwegs konstant bleibt.
Denn wenn der im Sommer zB stark sinkt oder gar so viel fällt das dein Teich im trockenen liegt, dann wirst weder du noch deine Pflanzen eine Freude haben.
Solltest du aber das Glück haben und er ist übers Jahr relativ konstant dann kann ich euch zu eurem Paradies nur gratulieren und dann würde ich dir empfehlen bei der Gestaltung einfach andere Naturteiche zum Vorbild nehmen.
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## Redlisch (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grundwasserteich ohne Folie*

Hallo,

wobei noch die rechtliche Frage zu klären ist ...
Nicht das es mal Ärger mit den Behörden gibt.

Genehmigungsfrei (keine Baugenehmigung) in NS:
m² unbegrenzt
bis 1,99m Tiefe
Grundwasserspiegel darf nicht angeschnitten werden ...

Axel


----------



## Sommersprosse (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grundwasserteich ohne Folie*

Hallo!

Erst einmal vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!

Der Grundwasserspiegel bleibt (lt. unserem Brunnen) übers Jahr ziehmlich konstant (so ungefähr 20 - 30 cm haben wir eingeplant).

Zur rechtlichen Sache - den ganzen Behördenkram haben wir hinter uns  , alles genehmigt mit Amt und Siegel.

Nun wollen wir natürlich alles richtig machen, damit wir nicht nur einen Algentümpel bekommen  .

Habt Ihr da ein paar Tipps für uns? Welche Pflanzen sind am besten?

Danke 

Petra


----------



## karsten. (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grundwasserteich ohne Folie*

hallo
na in Eurem Fall , auf jeden Fall __ Schilf !!
__ Lilien und __ Binsen !

__ Wasserhahnenfuß , __ Wasserknöterich und __ Nadelkraut kommen mit wechselnden Wasserständen gut klar. 

für die dauernd submeren Bereiche alle Arten von Laichraut ,__ Hornblatt , __ Tausendblatt

irgendwelche Dogmen gibt´s da nicht  

ich hab *alles* mehrfach probiert 
die Pflanzen die richtig waren ....haben sich etabliert .

der Teich hat sich entwickelt ,
die Pflanzen haben sich geändert

immer ganze Gruppen pflanzen !

in diesem seltenen Fall gilt das Sprichwort.......

"viel hilft Viel !" 


mfG


----------



## steffenK (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grundwasserteich ohne Folie*



			
				Sommersprosse schrieb:
			
		

> ...einen Grundwasserteich mit einer Wasserfläche von ca. 400 m2. ... Welche (Unterwasser- / Sumpf-) Planzen sind dafür geeignet und welche wuchern nicht so stark? Wir möchten nicht später jedes Jahr alles in Zaum halten müssen. ...



Hallo Petra,

ihr habt einen Teich mit 400 Quadratmeter Wasseroberfläche?? Das ist schon ein Wort. __ Schilf ist ein starker Wasserklärer und Algenkonkurrent, wächst aber auch gerne und viel. Das dürfte allerdings bei euch kein Problem sein, oder? Ansonsten wären auch __ Rohrkolben im sog. "Schilfgürtel" zu empfehlen. Die Grundregeln für Bepflanzung beachten (im hinteren Bereich Schilf/ Rohrkolben/ hohe Pflanzen, vorne niedrig für gute Einsicht in den Teich), aber das ist ja klar.

Algen können in den ersten Jahren auftreten, was aber dann noch am Nährstoffüberschuss im Wasser liegt. Der Nährstoffhaushalt pendelt sich mit dem Wachstum der Wasser-/ Sumpfpflanzen ein und die Algen gehen zurück. Ansonsten würde ich wie oben bereits geschrieben __ Hornblatt, __ Tausendblatt und __ Laichkraut als Unterwasserpflanzen und für die Sauerstoffproduktion einsetzen, als Randbepflanzung natürlich __ Sumpfschwertlilien (und __ Binsen, wie bereits geschrieben). Seerosen oder eher eine Teichrose (bei einem Naturteich) empfehlen sich als Schwimmblattpflanzen in Ergänzung zum Laichkraut. __ Igelkolben sind auch ein starker Algenkonkurrent, die wachsen aber auch gerne.

Habt ihr einen Baggersee o.ä. in der Nähe? Da kann man sich Pflanzideen holen. Generell würde ich lieber weniger verschiedene Sorten, dafür aber größere Gruppen setzen. Wachsen tun die dann von alleine. Aus diesem 400qm-Teich würde ich einen schönen Naturteich gestalten, mit einheimischen Pflanzen- (__ Sumpfdotterblume, __ Farne am Ufer...) und Fischarten...  

Gruß
Steffen


----------

